# Confusion using portmaster to reinstall outdated ports



## nforced (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello I got a confusion on how to properly keep my system up-to-date using portmaster, here is what I am doing


```
# INFO
freebsd-version 
10.0-RELEASE

# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p0.

# PORTSNAP

# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date.
```

#PORTMASTER

I did `portmaster -af` after I upgraded my system from 9.2 to 10 last month.

Today I ran


```
portmaster -a
....
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Re-install docbook-xml-5.0_1
        Re-install docbook-sgml-4.5_1

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]
```

I proceed and get this


```
===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Re-installation of docbook-xml-5.0_1
        Re-installation of docbook-sgml-4.5_1

===>>> Exiting
```

which tells me portmaster reinstalled these two ports. The problem is I can repeat this forever, I can run `portmaster -a` and will get exactly the same result as I've never reinstalled these two ports.

# PKG

after doing the above I also tried this:


```
# pkg update
# pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
Upgrades have been requested for the following 126 packages:

        Reinstalling ORBit2-2.14.19 (direct dependency changed)
        Installing db42: 4.2.52_5
        Reinstalling atk-2.8.0 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling bootstrap-openjdk-r333271 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling curl-7.35.0 (options changed)
        Reinstalling dejavu-2.34_2 (options changed)
        Reinstalling enca-1.13 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling freetype2-2.5.2 (options changed)
        Reinstalling frei0r-1.3_1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling fusefs-ext4fuse-0.1.3,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gmp-5.1.3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer-0.10.36 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer1-1.2.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling hal-0.5.14_23 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling iperf-2.0.5 (options changed)
        Reinstalling isc-dhcp42-server-4.2.6 (options changed)
        Reinstalling lcms-1.19_1,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling lcms2-2.5 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libXfont-1.4.7,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libcheck-0.9.12 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libcroco-0.6.8 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libdrm-2.4.17_1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libgpg-error-1.12 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libogg-1.3.1,4 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libslang2-2.2.4_5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libtorrent-rasterbar-0.16.15 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libvorbis-1.3.4,3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libxcb-1.9.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling lynx-2.8.7.2,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling orc-0.4.18 (options changed)
        Reinstalling portaudio-18.1_3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling portmaster-3.17.3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling py27-libtorrent-rasterbar-0.16.15 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling qt4-corelib-4.8.5_2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rsync-3.1.0_1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling sdl-1.2.15_3,2 (options changed)
        Reinstalling smpeg-0.4.4_10 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling vde2-2.3.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.6 (options changed)
        Reinstalling wget-1.15 (options changed)
        Reinstalling x264-0.136.2358_3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling xcb-util-0.3.9_1,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling xmlcatmgr-2.2 (options changed)
        Reinstalling xvid-1.3.2,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling zh-ttfm-0.9.5_4 (options changed)
        Reinstalling apr-1.4.8.1.5.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling flac-1.3.0_1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling fontconfig-2.11.0_1,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gcc-4.6.4 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gnutls-2.12.23_3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer1-plugins-1.2.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.2.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libX11-1.6.2,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXext-1.3.2,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXfixes-5.0.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXfontcache-1.0.5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXi-1.7.2,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXinerama-1.1.3,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXp-1.0.2,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXrender-0.9.8 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXt-1.1.4,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXtst-1.2.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXv-1.0.10,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXxf86vm-1.1.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libass-0.10.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libgcrypt-1.5.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libsndfile-1.0.25_3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libtheora-1.1.1_3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libvdpau-0.7 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling mc-4.8.11 (options changed)
        Reinstalling sdl_mixer-1.2.12_5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling sdl_ttf-2.0.11_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling serf-1.3.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling cairo-1.10.2_7,2 (options changed)
        Reinstalling dbus-1.6.18 (options changed)
        Reinstalling dbus-glib-0.100.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling ffmpeg-2.1.1_1,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_3,3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.19,3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gstreamer-plugins-x264-0.10.19_2,3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling harfbuzz-0.9.25_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXcomposite-0.4.4,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXcursor-1.1.14 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXdamage-1.1.4 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXft-2.3.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXmu-1.1.2,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXpm-3.5.11 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXrandr-1.4.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libsamplerate-0.1.8_4 (options changed)
        Reinstalling pango-1.34.1_1 (needed shared library changed)
        Reinstalling xprop-1.2.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling xset-1.2.3_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling avahi-app-0.6.31_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling freeglut-2.8.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling jackit-0.121.3_3 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libGL-7.6.1_4 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libXaw-1.0.12,2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libva-1.2.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling open-motif-2.3.4 (options changed)
        Reinstalling openjdk6-b30,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling t1lib-5.1.2_2,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling tiff-4.0.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling webp-0.3.1_4 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling xdg-utils-1.0.2.20130919_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling ghostscript9-9.06_4 (options changed)
        Reinstalling gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.22 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gtk2-2.24.22_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libgd-2.1.0_1,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libgsf-1.14.28 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libnotify-0.7.5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling librsvg2-2.36.4 (needed shared library changed)
        Reinstalling peps-2.0_5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling qt4-gui-4.8.5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling qt4-linguist-4.8.5_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling qt4-opengl-4.8.5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling qt4-webkit-4.8.5_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling sdl_image-1.2.12_3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling teTeX-base-3.0_25 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling gconf2-2.32.0_3 (needed shared library changed)
        Reinstalling pulseaudio-0.9.23_2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling py27-game-1.9.1_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling qt4-designer-4.8.5_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling deluge-1.3.6_1,1 (options changed)

The upgrade will require 30 MB more space

132 MB to be downloaded

Proceed with upgrading packages [y/N]:
```

but never ran this.

I wonder why:

1. `portmaster -a` can't reinstall these two ports once and for all
2. `pkg upgrade` return such a long list and why this list differs so much from the list given by `portmaster -a`? What is the deal of having `portmaster` rebuild outdated ports and then `pkg` to replace these with packages? I remember I installed few packages with `pkg` before I learned how to work with the ports collection, can this be related and how do I overcome this?

Thanks!


----------



## trh411 (Feb 25, 2014)

With respect to your textproc/docbook issue, see the 20140219 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING. It details special actions required for these ports.


----------



## nforced (Feb 25, 2014)

This works just fine, thanks!
I will look there next time.


```
portmaster -a
```
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports
===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates
===>>> All ports are up to date
===>>> Exiting



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> With respect to your textproc/docbook issue, see the 20140219 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING. It details special actions required for these ports.


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 25, 2014)

nforced said:
			
		

> 2. *pkg upgrade* return such a long list and why this list differs so much from the list given by *portmaster -a*?



The reason is printed besides the name of each package: official packages and those installed by you with portmaster are built with different options and, consequently, dependencies.

Don’t mix ports and packages if you don’t know what you are doing (as it’s always my own case   ), stick to one or another system.

In your particular case, I would run `pkg upgrade` and forget about ports.


----------

